
Murray Gell-Mann has left us - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murray_Gell-Mann
======
ColinWright
_In his recorded remarks on how he wanted to be remembered, Gell-Mann said the
life of a scientist includes a great deal of hard work, reversals and despair.
But along the way, he said, there also is “a great deal of joy.”_

 _That, he said, is what he’d like to be remembered._

\-- [https://www.abqjournal.com/628149/as-building-is-
dedicated-b...](https://www.abqjournal.com/628149/as-building-is-dedicated-
brilliant-physicist-feted.html)

------
Gibbon1
I'm possibly wrong but I think Gell-Mann is likely the most underrated
scientist of the 20th century.

